# DNP my experience



## its what we do (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi guys new to this place so thought i'd drop a quick post with my experience of DNP.

I have used it 3 times all in all with varying results and sides etc.

First time I quit after 7 days, was taking 500 mg of Crystal per day but was running it whilst using tren and the night sweats and lack of sleep was unbearable.

2nd time i ran 500 mg for two weeks lost approximately 3.2 kg, diet wasnt great but it did what it does anyway.

This time I have plenty of time on my hands so I am currently on week four running 250 mg p/d which is a very low dose but i was looking longer term rather than a quick fix.

I have recently come out of a long term relationship and had got 'comfy' for 3 years, training was crap and diet if that what you can call it was horrendous. 

5 weeks ago to the day i decided to get my arse training and gave myself an 18 week window before I go away for a holiday.

Weight was 85kg 
Bodyfat was 24%
Height 177cm 

Weight is not an issue, I dont study the scales it is the BF I wanted to shift. 

I train 6 times per week hitting all body parts twice and do very limited cardio.

Diet is running at 1845 calories on a 40/40/20 split

Four week weigh and measure resulted in weight now being 80kg, bodyfat has reduced to 19.8%

I am hoping to get the bodyfat down to 12% in the coming weeks though I am aware it will not carry on falling off at the rate it has so far.

Plenty of BB will say lazy this lazy that you could of just burned it through diet and training though I want to get in shape quick. So what i can achieve in 4 months it would take what 12-18 months un aided.

I am pleased to say running the DNP at this low low dose means there are virtually no sides, need to change the pillow cases more often through sweating in the night but apart from that its a breeze. Personally I eill never use it in the higher doses again as the sides are horrendous.   

Other supps currently being used are
Test p 600 ml/pw
Mast 600 ml p/w
Var 50 mg p/w
Proviaron
AI

I have wonders if the Mast/Var would be a waste at this size i was at though I am open to ideas/criticism

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2016)

Var isn't a waste. A little strength and better pumps.  Mast is a waste tho. You won't see any hardness from that.  Could save it for when you are leaner.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to UGB, Mate.

I'm a fan of lower dose / longer duration DNP cycles as well.

1800 cals though for your height & weight and training 6 days per week seems a bit low IMO. I ran some quick & dirty numbers and your TDEE (depending upon yer age) is somewhere in the 3200 - 3400 range. A moderate caloric deficit then would be 2800 +/- cals daily. I'd be concerned that running too far below TDEE could blunt yer metabolism and ultimately slow yer progress and eat into your lean mass. Perhaps consider alternating low days with slightly higher days that coincide with training large muscle groups?

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to the board and like POB said mast would be a waste at your current bf


----------



## its what we do (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers for the reply guys. Yeah I thought the mast might be a bit of a waste . I may well drop it for a while what sort of BF do people
Recommend, I've read all sorts of views in it but very little conclusive evidence.

Does anyone have any experience on running dnp for 12 weeks ? Even though the sides are not here on this dose I'm Aware I'm putting poison in my body daily which regardless isn't great. 

I have a night out that's been planned for months in two weeks so was planning on stopping for a week as its going to involve alcohol, it's only second time I've drank in 8 month as drinks not really my thing . Apart from that I'll be living very clean .

It's hard to tell what BF would of come off. Without the dnp thought I'm Sure it wouldn't of been the ammunt I've shifted . 

I'm not lazy, I love the weights though I'm hugely unfilt when it comes to cardio. Something I am slowly working on . I won't bore everyone with daily updates though I'll see where I am at in the coming weeks and update of anyone's interested . 

As for the diet, thanks for your reply on that. I'm 40 years old for the record . I said is review the diet once I've done six weeks so again open to ideas. 

One final thing, water intake ... How you guys get gallons of the stuff in you is beyond me. I really struggle to get say 6 pints down a day. 

What's a 'safe' ammount looking at what I am running ?


----------



## its what we do (Jul 6, 2016)

Did my six weeks weigh and pictures last Friday.

Weight 79 kg, body fat 16%

No noticeable sides to date. 

So 8%  BF gone in the six weeks, I was hoping for 1% per week max so really surprised by the progress 1/3 of the way in .. 

I'll post pictures 'if' anyone wants to see them though I am not to sure how to do it at present.


----------



## its what we do (Jul 19, 2016)

Manged to work out how to upload, wasnt difficult, lighting is slightly different due to my 'before' being taken at night.. 

Might need to start some core work soon with a bit of luck


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2016)

Def a big change. Congrats.


----------



## its what we do (Jul 19, 2016)

Cheers pal, I have another 10 weeks before my holiday so my timing wasnt great, ive only done 2 x cardio sessions.

I'll never try and rush DNP with all its sides when you can get very good results taking small over longer.. 

More is not better with it in my experience


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 23, 2016)

As for mast, it's a waste anytime you're above 8% bf or so....in fact the leaner you are the more it shines since really it just promotes a slightly drier, harder look. When I use it going into shows I won't even start mast until the last 3 weeks or so. It's not anabolic enough to help much during a diet but I do find it gives just a touch more aggression in the gym.


----------



## mistersimples (Jul 25, 2016)

well done... thats a great transformation. Hope to get similar results myself on my first cycle


----------



## humperplumper (Jul 26, 2016)

My experience was half and half. The results were great after the bloating diminished. My biggest complaint was the drying and cracking of my skin and the yellow soaking of my bedsheets. My hands on the outside used to break open badly and bleed.


----------



## its what we do (Jul 26, 2016)

How much did you run at once? Ive done higher doses but couldn't justify the sides. I am based in the UK and have zero sides for the majority of this run. Yellow sheets? Cracking hands? Was the through dehydration ? 

Last week was a heatwave and it was very uncomfortable. I stopped the DNP on Tuesday as the nights were horrible plus i have the advantage of time on my side. I didnt expect to lose 10% bodyfat in a less than 10 week so ive got an 8 week window I didn't expect to have.. 

To sum up as there is no point in me posting in a log when im not doing it.. 

DNP is just as effective if not even better ran at low doses over a longer period of time. I'm not a doctor so dont claim to know the exact science though i would argue that its even better ran over a longer period as crash diet and rapid weight loss will be achieved on higher doses it tends to find its way back quicker, so if you need a quick hit for a wedding or holiday and times not on your side by all means half kill yourself and you will probably get the results. I am staggered there are guys who have taken up to a gram of this shit. The higher dose you take harder life becomes, you need to weigh up the benefits, I couldn't train properly on higher doses which is counter productive though on lower it has ZERO affect on my training and life in general.

Sounds simple but watch your food,  I have seen so many people take DNP and just eat crap, Ok they might lose a bit initially but once they stop and carry on eating crap then the weight will be back just as quick. I dont know what i would of lost if id not had a decent diet in place, likewise i dont know what i would of lost without the DNP and just the diet though the two together gave me decent results. Plus now ive stopped it makes it very easy to carry on eating clean as ive been doing it for over two months now. I chose to do DNP because i wanted results quick, though the long term goals are to eat clean and keep leanish. My health is important so i dont want to eat dnp every 3 months because im to lazy to keep things inn check.

Thanks for everyone's comments and feedback, its all noted regarding the Mast etc.. I am going to stick around here and post a bit as its a decent forum unlike some which are filled with condescending bastards or know it all 17 year olds


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2016)

^^ Great post, great learning experience - thanks for sharing ^^


----------

